# Proyecto escolar con emisor AM.



## sebapyro (Nov 5, 2008)

Buenos dias, soy nuevo en este foro y encontre muchos temas de utilidad por aca. Se los agradezco.
Quisiera si me pudiesen dar una mano.

Resulta que tengo que hacer un proyecto escolar y la cuestion es que soy bastante novato para todo esto.
El profesor me pidio que eligiese un proyecto para hacer y me dio la idea de hacer un emisor de AM. Aprobechando que en laboratorio estaba armando una radio AM me parecio bien. Por buscar algo no tan complicado encontre esto:







Al mostrarle este circuito me dijo que no era lo que queria.

Queria un emisor de am que mandara una frecuencia y del otro lado con un receptor de am conectado con un detector de frecuencia se pudiera apagar o prender algo. Eso fue lo que le entendi. Creo que la cosa vendria siendo algo como ese aparatito que al apretar el boton se abre el porton del garage o cosas por el estilo, no? solo que emitiendo en AM.

Entonces me hizo un dibujo masomenos asi:




y al lado otro asi:



La cosa es que no se si haya algo asi posteado por este foro porque no se con que nombre buscar.

Les agradeceria que me pudieran dar una mano con respecto a esto.

salud


----------



## javieromero (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola Amigo:

Te escribo desde Chile, estoy manejando una estacion de TV a base de boosters, y me parecio buena idea su asunto jejejeje, quiza el profesor tenga razon, para armar un transmisor am o fm debes tener de varias etapas, las mas basicas que existen son: el modulador, el amplificador de poder o potencia y el filtro pasa bandas, con respecto a la lampara , esta debe ir conectada a la alimentacion y no al control, que quiere decir?, que la lucecita indica que el transmi funciona y esta se conecta entremedio de la conexion roja de la bateria.

Cualquier consulta me posteas.

Saludos..

Javier Romero


----------



## sebapyro (Nov 5, 2008)

Gracias por contestar, es verdad, mi profesor queria algo asi con varias etapas.Pero quiere que cuando yo emita una frecuencia determinada, con la radio ya sintonizada la detecte. Al ser esa la frecuencia indicada la lampara se enciende, o bien, podria ser algun switch que encienda o apague alguna cosa. Por eso estaba la lampara ahi, como ejemplo.
No se si se entendio.

Creo que seria bueno armarse un transmisor y ver como se podria agregar lo que me pide.

El profe me mato con este trabajo.

salud


----------



## javieromero (Nov 7, 2008)

Aqui le envio otro circuito de transmisor AM, puede ser mas complejo pero es mas barato de conseguir, todos los transistores son 2N3904, el transistor mas sencillo y casi usado del mundo electronico, no se si le parece mejor alternativa?

Ver imagen
Nota: Se puede usar al menos 9 o 12 volts de minimo.
oJo: Les entrego mas circuitos si no le favorece, el que posteo ahora es uno de ellos.

Saludos.

Javier


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, como estas...

Si no entendi mal el esquema que te dibujo.. necesitas primero un generador de frecuencias (pulsos), de ahi al transmisor de am.

Del lado del receptor, un decodificador de esos pulsos, para que interprete y accione un dispositivo... seria algo asi como un control remoto, pero en lugar de ser infrarojo, tiene que ser por amplitud modulada, es correcto lo que entendi?

Saludos


----------



## sebapyro (Nov 7, 2008)

javieromero dijo:
			
		

> Aqui le envio otro circuito de transmisor AM, puede ser mas complejo pero es mas barato de conseguir, todos los transistores son 2N3904, el transistor mas sencillo y casi usado del mundo electronico, no se si le parece mejor alternativa?
> 
> Ver imagen
> Nota: Se puede usar al menos 9 o 12 volts de minimo.
> ...



muchas gracias javier, yo habia conseguido otros pero creo que es cuestion de mostrarle al profesor haber cual sea el mas conveniente.



			
				GustyArte dijo:
			
		

> Hola, como estas...
> 
> Si no entendi mal el esquema que te dibujo.. necesitas primero un generador de frecuencias (pulsos), de ahi al transmisor de am.
> 
> ...



si entendistes bastante bien. Lo que si es que necesito un decodificador de tonos del lado del receptor, precisamente el LM567 segun un profesor que consulte hoy. Si mal no entendi este Lm567 deberia ir conectado en lugar del parlante de la radio. Si se deja conectado el parlante se deberian escuchar como pitidos no?
Como novato que soy, no creo que vaya un generador de frecuencias del lado del emisor, segun lo que me dijeron. Pero entonces como genero la frecuencia? Algo me habia dicho pero no le entendi. Si mal no recuerdo me dijo que pusiera un LM 566. Tiene algo que ver con el OCT (vco)?

gracias por responder a ambos

salud


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 8, 2008)

Del lado del transmisor podes generar los tonos con un 555 y en el receptor que decodifique el lm567, inclusive podes hacer varios "canales" variando el tono y usando varios decos con un mismo receptor.

Si no usas un generador de tonos, en el receptor podes usar un medidor de señal (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/smeter/index.htm), a la salida del medidor de señal le pones un comparador, para que en determinada tension active un rele o lo que quieras colocarle para controlar el artefacto que tenes que activar. 
Con este ultimo sistema es un poco mas complicado en el aspecto que si no tenes buena intensidad de señal, no va a medir mucho el smeter y no va a activar el artefacto.

Me sigo inclinando al codificador/decodificador de tonos

Espero orientarte, saludos

** EDIT **
Te adjunto un ejemplo con el lm567, en lugar de un transmisor de 40 khz, usas uno en AM


----------



## sebapyro (Nov 8, 2008)

Esta bastante bueno. muchisimas gracias. Este lunes voy a llevarle todo junto a ver que me dice el profesor.

saludos


----------



## javieromero (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola Seba Pyro:

   Lamento dejarlo a medias, pero tenía compromisos. De lo entregado al profesor, le gustó el transmisor (esquema) como el ideal para armar?.

Saludos...

Javier


----------



## sebapyro (Nov 13, 2008)

Te cuento que mucho no le agrado el transmisor, le dejo muchas dudas la parte en que estan conectados Q3 y Q4. Me paso un transmisor un tanto mas sencillo.
Igual agradezco mucho tu ayuda.

Si me surgen mas dudas posteo algo, salud!


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 14, 2008)

Y no puedes utilizar Tx AM con osciladores a cristal y un buffer inversor? Si te sirve avisame para subir el archivo.:!


----------



## GUSYPAO (Oct 21, 2010)

hola soy estudiante de electronica y me intereso mucho el tx de am sera que me pueden mandar los materiales porque en la image adjunta no se mira bien el valor de las bobinas.bueno espero una respuesta pronto gracias..


----------



## Electronec (Oct 21, 2010)

Bienvenidos a FE.

Espero te sirvan estos datos del enlace.

*Proyecto escolar con emisor AM*

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Oct 30, 2010)

El diagrama que posteo sebapyro, tiene buena estabilidad? es recomendable para armar?


----------



## VichoT (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola phavio. de la estabilidad... si lo armas un una buena PCB con buenas soldaduras y todo dentro d euna caja metalica la estabilidad es media...
de la potencia es poca los BJT si mal recuerdo tienen una Ic max de 0.5mA asike unos cuantos de cientos de miliwatt podrias legar a sacarle sin mencionar que esos transistores son algo dificil de conseguir segun lei.
byes


----------

